
Ask HN: What was the first open-source project you contribute? - lnalx
Hello !<p>I&#x27;m looking for contribute on an open-source project seriously to improve my skills. What was your first project you worked on ?
======
robin_reala
W3C Validator. I patched it to have red / green favicons indicating whether
that page was valid or not :)

[https://www.w3.org/Bugs/Public/show_bug.cgi?id=2788](https://www.w3.org/Bugs/Public/show_bug.cgi?id=2788)

